
Virtual currency threatens stability of Chinese currency - ivankirigin
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/19/virtual-currency-thr.html
======
gaika
Original article is at <http://digitalwatch.ogilvy.com.cn/en/?p=235>, why post
a blog about it?

